# Qui veut me former sur Apple



## joncrasi (16 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis un utilisateur avancé de Mac mais souhaites aller plus loin dans notamment l’automatisation des tâches et la communication avec des machines gnu/linux et bsd, voire Windows
La formation se ferais idéalement irl à Tarbes ou à distance par partage d’écran.
Je souhaiterais également avoir les bases en programmation Apple permettant de gérer une petite équipe de codeurs.

Budget de de 1400 euros 50euros/h Max

A bientôt

idéalement j’aimerais être formé par un des salariés de macg


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2019)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "automatisation des tâches" ? Aurais-tu un petit exemple pour qu'on se fasse une idée ?

Pour la communication, c'est pareil : il y a diverses manières de communiquer, suivant les besoins et la sécurité que l'on veut y mettre donc une petite liste de ce que tu souhaites serait pas mal.

Quant au développement, tu peux aussi préciser : programmation Apple peut signifier soit iOS/iPadOS soit macOS soit les deux/trois. Ou aussi bien, simplement connaître les bons outils disponibles pour développer avec des langages standards (p.ex. : Python).

Cela permettra à tes lecteurs de se faire une meilleure idée de ce qui te serait utile.


----------



## Anthony (18 Novembre 2019)

joncrasi a dit:


> idéalement j’aimerais être formé par un des salariés de macg



Chez MacG, on fait pas de formation, à part à travers nos bouquins. (Et puis 28 heures pour tout ce que tu veux, ça fait un peu court.)


----------



## joncrasi (18 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour 

Merci pour vos reponses @bompi et @Anthony

Avant de vous répondre je souhaites un organisme agréé centre de formation par l’état.
Je dois me dépêcher car la formation doit commencer en 2019 au moins une heure en 2019

Merci pour vos réponses, j’ai déjà un livre et je vais commander les autres super !

Bien sûr tout n’est pas possible en si peu de temps. Par contre je cherche une personne capable de répondre à tout ce que je décris ou s’en rapprochant.

Je souhaites orienter ce  personnalisé sur la thématique de la sécurité et que la formation se fasse concrètement sur mon materiel


Automatisation des tâches sur macOS avec Automator Apple script s’il est encore vivant ou un autre language.

Je souhaiterais que mon formateur me test sur mes acquis et et combler le reste

bonne après midi


----------



## Anthony (18 Novembre 2019)

SI vous êtes à Tarbes, passez donc chez iConcept, ils doivent bien connaitre quelques formateurs dans la région.


----------



## joncrasi (18 Novembre 2019)

Merci je les connais bien, et j’aimerais  pas être formé par le technicien qui a augmenté le ssd de mon ordi, assez incompétent, ils s’est permis de changer mon mot de passe de ses

je vais leur demander sait on jamais

merci @Anthony de m’y avoir fait penser


----------



## joncrasi (20 Novembre 2019)

joncrasi a dit:


> Merci je les connais bien, et j’aimerais  pas être formé par le technicien qui a augmenté le ssd de mon ordi, assez incompétent, ils s’est permis de changer mon mot de passe de ses
> 
> je vais leur demander sait on jamais
> 
> merci @Anthony de m’y avoir fait penser



Je viens d’avoir Iconcept Tarbes malheureusement ils ne peuvent répondre pour une formation avancée en sécurité et réseau.

Pour répondre à vos demande de précision je souhaite centrer essentiellement sur la sécurité et les réseaux.

Dommage que la fameuse Audrey Couleau ne soit pas agréé.

Je relance ici ma demande et continue de chercher par ailleurs.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2019)

As tu essayé de contacter Guillaume Gète ? --> https://blog.gete.net/lauteur/


----------



## joncrasi (22 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu essayé de contacter Guillaume Gète ? --> https://blog.gete.net/lauteur/



Oui, il n’est pas agréé mais m’a orienté vers http://www.abelionni.com/ qui semble convenir.

je vous tiendrai au courant pour les Interessés


----------

